# VW plug wire puller? What does that look like?



## EuroJettaGuy (Apr 9, 2006)

Im having a heck of a time changing my poor little stock plugs with 150,000 miles on em. I cant seem to grasp anything tight enough with pliers on my 2.0 and we all know not to grab the wire itself... My question is, what does a plug wire puller look like? Is it really this necessary to get one?


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VW plug wire puller? What does that look like? (EuroJettaGuy)*

I have still damaged wires with a puller.
Use a flat top screw driver. You wedge the screw driver under plug wire's metal tube (between it and the head).... where the spark plug threads into the head. Then pivot the screw driver to pry the plug wire tube up and off. That will release it from the plug so you can easily pull the wire out.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: VW plug wire puller? What does that look like? (EuroJettaGuy)*

http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...98180
Here is one. They are quite helpful.


----------



## EuroJettaGuy (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks to both of you guys! I'll try the screwdriver idea, if that doesnt work, I guess I'll order that damn tool.


----------



## GreenGolflll (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (EuroJettaGuy)*

you can buy a regular $5 spark plug wire puller from sears and use that...
Never had a problem, never broke a wire, if you unplug the injectors under the intake manifold you should be able to get to the spark plug wires there easily...they are a little harder to reach but just dont pull them with your hands...


----------



## pjam (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (GreenGolflll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolflll* »_you can buy a regular $5 spark plug wire puller from sears and use that...
Never had a problem, never broke a wire, if you unplug the injectors under the intake manifold you should be able to get to the spark plug wires there easily...they are a little harder to reach but just dont pull them with your hands...

Agreed, worked fine for me. Looks like this:


----------



## EuroJettaGuy (Apr 9, 2006)

I went to sears, and they didnt know what I was talking about... stupid bastards that work there... I tried the screwdriver thing, but it didnt work either... I went to NAPA and bought a spark plug wire puller, and it didnt work cuz it was a plastic POS. I returned it and have officially given up.


----------



## pjam (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (EuroJettaGuy)*

What's your zip code?
You can check your local Sears on line. If they show it is in stock, then go back to the idiots and demand they find it.
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr...e=Yes


_Modified by pjam at 3:18 PM 5-19-2006_


----------



## OldAirHead (Jun 21, 2002)

I gotta say, bearing01, I'm with you on the screwdriver method. It's sort of flying blind, because you can't really see what you're doing on a couple of the plugs, but if you perfect the method on the ones that you can see, it's pretty easy to feel your way on the others.
As I recall, just head straight into the plug, at the base of the metal sleeve that surrounds the connector. Screwdriver blade under the sleeve, and pry against the head right in front of the plug. Doesn't take much force to pop the connector loose.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: VW plug wire puller? What does that look like? (OldAirHead)*









thats the same one harbor frieght sells for $3. yep, i wasted $3. i had to bend the flimsy aluminum piece to be able to get to the wires without completely removing the upper intake mani, and even then, it wasnt strong enough to get em out.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: VW plug wire puller? What does that look like? (OldAirHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldAirHead* »_I gotta say, bearing01, I'm with you on the screwdriver method. It's sort of flying blind, because you can't really see what you're doing on a couple of the plugs, but if you perfect the method on the ones that you can see, it's pretty easy to feel your way on the others.
As I recall, just head straight into the plug, at the base of the metal sleeve that surrounds the connector. Screwdriver blade under the sleeve, and pry against the head right in front of the plug. Doesn't take much force to pop the connector loose.

I twist the screwdriver to get it to pop off. Subtle difference, but maybe he'll get it this way...


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

when i still had stock plug wires i used oversized needlenose plyer and just grabbed as far down on the metal sleeve as possible, the i twisted and pulled, worked well on all of them, good luck tho


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

You can make your own "vw plug puller" out of a piece of copper or steel pipe... there's a PDF template on here somewhere (if I can find it I'll post the link) that I used previously... taped it to a pipe, cut it out with a dremel, tool has worked great a number of times now (I do work for friends, so its been used on at least 6 cars)... never damaged wires using it.


----------



## EuroJettaGuy (Apr 9, 2006)

dont worry about it guys... I fiddled with a screwdriver for a bit and got the wires off. Thanks all!


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (EuroJettaGuy)*

Definitely replace the wires the get very brittle over time and the conductor breaks....Better to replace them now than have a problem on the road later...trust me it's worth the 60 bucks to get the Bosch OEM from one of the big on line places like BuyAutoParts.com


----------



## GreenGolflll (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (racercx2)*

Ive never had a problem removing spark plug wires, with a spark plug wire puller, shown above in the picture...
Also i would say that aftermarket wires will be easier to remove after you put them on becuase they are new, and not stuck like the old ones probebly were...


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (GreenGolflll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolflll* »_Ive never had a problem removing spark plug wires, with a spark plug wire puller, shown above in the picture...

You didn't ??? Unless you have a very LONG reach needle nose pliers it is just about impossible to get these boots off....I used a self made coat hanger that loops around each of the metal tabs that are on each side of the metal jacketed plug boots....placing pressure on any other area will likely cause damage....


_Quote »_
Also i would say that aftermarket wires will be easier to remove after you put them on becuase they are new, and not stuck like the old ones probebly were...


Dab dialectric grease on the inside of the rubber area of the boot that touches the ceramic insulator.....NOT on the metal surfaces .....(contact on the tip of the plug OR the metal at the top on the inside of the boot ONLY the rubber surfaces...
This will keep the boot from sticking to the ceramic part of the plug..


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (racercx2)*

http://germanautoparts.com/tools/Volkswagen/Ignition tools#1


_Modified by bajan01 at 7:11 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_http://germanautoparts.com/tools/Volkswagen/Ignition tools#1

_Modified by bajan01 at 7:11 PM 5-21-2006_

wow 43 dollars ???? 
my coat hanger version works as well and cost , zero dollars...








bend the "THIN" wire coat hanger so that you have two halves folded together then bend the wide ends into narrow loops that look something like tongs or forceps... put the two looped ends over each metal tab and with your hand press the two sides of the looped ends together (keeping the looped ends pressed against the tabs so they don't slip off) and pull hard....works like a charm every time...


_Modified by racercx2 at 7:23 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (racercx2)*

I have the same sears wire puller and that thing never works for the inner 2 plugs even with the screw driver method. That damn upper manifold is always in the way. What was the technique to get it to work???


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (Boragirl03)*

I have used all of the tools listed above...they all suck. The best in my oppinion is the tool that TT sells. It's actually metal. But, I just used some super thick metal wire that I bent and grinded on till it fit perfectly around the boot.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hagphish)*









That's what I use.


----------

